
High Performance Browser Networking (2013) - charlysl
https://hpbn.co/
======
nindalf
This is an amazing book.

Almost all software engineers would benefit from a basic understanding of
networking. Most networking books are in-depth and intimidating, especially
the ones that get into the nuts and bolts of packet formats. This book on the
other hand provides exactly what most software engineers need to know.

It costs nothing to try it either.

------
tnolet
I have the print version since it came out. Required reading for almost all
software engineers.

------
book_mentioned
Gixy: Nginx Configuration Static Analyzer |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14315277#14315887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14315277#14315887)
(May 2017)

>Klathmon: _take a look at the book linked at the bottom of that page which
includes a pretty comprehensive section on improving RTT and TLS speeds in
general_

------
indescions_2018
Yup. This is the one I keep under my pillow ;)

HTTP/2, Brotli, TLS 1.3. As well as high resolution perf tools for measuring
all kinds of scenarios.

8 Web Performance Expert Insights for 2018

[https://www.cdn77.com/blog/web-performance-expert-
insights-2...](https://www.cdn77.com/blog/web-performance-expert-
insights-2018/)

------
ElijahLynn
This book is really amazing, covers basics of 3/4/5G networking as well. I
would say this book is mandatory reading for all engineers who deal with
networking. It also covers enough in HTTP that you can get by without reading
the entire spec.

If I were designing a course I would put the book near the beginning.

------
ElijahLynn
Worth noting that this is a Progressive Web App (PWA) and you can read the
entire thing in airplane mode!

------
whois
I can not recommend reading this book enough. I learned an insane amount.

I find myself using what I learned several times a week. Simply having a
slightly more in depth understanding of some parts of networking benfited my
thought process hugely when it came to working on problems in that area.

------
inquisitorial
Looks exciting!

What are the things I should look out (and around) for when I'm reading this
(for example, specs that have changed drastically since this book was written,
etc.)?

~~~
ElijahLynn
The online version is kept up to date. Ilya keeps a good eye on the Github
Issue Queue here
[https://github.com/igrigorik/hpbn.co/issues](https://github.com/igrigorik/hpbn.co/issues).

------
synthmeat
I am pretty sure this is the most useful IT book I own.

5/5

